

Matt Taibi: The Scam Wall Street Learned From the Mafia - martythemaniak
http://www.rollingstone.com/politics/news/the-scam-wall-street-learned-from-the-mafia-20120620

======
johnny22
I think i can thank Matt Taibi for both making me easily recognize and
completely turning me off of hyperbole.

Thanks Matt.. now i actually kinda feel like an adult now.

~~~
rprospero
I know how you feel. I always enjoy his stories. I just feel that I'd enjoy
them more if someone else wrote that.

~~~
steauengeglase
It is the Rolling Stone National Affairs Desk, essentially Taibi fills the
Gonzo void. Someone has to do it to sell those cologne scented pages.

